# Convert a 25 Hp Evinrude to remote throttle



## lucescoflathead (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a 25 Hp. Evinrude tiller electric start. I want to convert it to use the remote throttle and gear shift box along with the tiller. Is this a big job and what parts will I need ? I think the motor was a remote that someone put a tiller on, as it has a wireing harness and key start.

Also I would only need cables that are about 5 feet long. Are these hard to find? Thanks Todd


----------



## fatherfire89 (Jan 21, 2011)

I doubt it would be too big of a job. I found steering components on ebay for $140 including the cables and steering wheel (and everything else you would need). The throttle/shift box could be hard to find if it's an older motor but I wouldn't be surprised if you could pick on up with cables for $50 or $100. Plus the cost of a console if you don't have one. Not too sure about what you would need to do as far as converting the throttle system from tiller to cables though. The shift lever on my 25 HP evinrude has a place for the shift linkages to go. Good luck.

-Mark


----------



## Pappy (Jan 21, 2011)

I doubt you only need 5' cables. The correct way to measure for cables is to measure from the center of your control box, along the route of the cable, to the center of your engine and add 3' to make the correct bend at the engine. Also add an additional foot of cable for the throttle cable as it is on the port side.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Todd


----------

